# Been sold a "married" Cobb Accessport..



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

*"Married" Cobb Accessport..*

Just bought a Cobb Accessport off someone and unfortunately the unit was not properly uninstalled from his previous vehicle.. Attempted to install it into mine and got this error message










I understand the unit can be "unmarried" but it will cost esta USD300 when sent back to COBB.

Is there anything else that can be done? If not I will just have to post it back and get a refund..


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

The obvious answer would be to get the previous owner to uninstall it properly for you. Apart from that I think your stuck with sending it back to Cobb.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope. 
Had same problem either send back to Cobb or refund.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

It's costs 500 bucks, I got conned too.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

previous owner has sold his car.. 

hmm okay, anyone know if theres anything ben @ gtc can do?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I doubt it.

The whole point is to stop people installing then selling the unit on.

I'd get a refund off the seller as they should know the unit is tied to the car its installed on.

They're either being very daft or very naughty...


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> The whole point is to stop people installing then selling the unit on.
> 
> ...


nah the seller isnt trying to con me.. he flashed his car to stock settings thinking that was uninstalling it.. honest mistake i believe..

if gtc can't do anything then i'll have to get a refund.. just shot ben a pm shall see what he says


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Ben can't do anything, only cobb themselves


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

He must know who he sold it to unless he told the next owner that it`std and never been played with.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> He must know who he sold it to unless he told the next owner that it`std and never been played with.


I'd avoid that phone call if it was me!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I'd avoid that phone call if it was me!


lol, I can see your 'for sale' advert now

2009 GTR, brown, never mapped, tracked or modified; one careful lady owner:nervous:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sadly i dont have the tools to unlock an AP, it happens rarely. but two instances off buying used hasn't turned out well

if you cant get refund send to cobb. or send to me to send to cobb have a batch going shortly for tcm upgrade


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the reply ben

will email the seller to sort a refund out


----------



## giulio (May 17, 2010)

*problems after install gtc downpipes and cobb*

hey everybody!
im just askin if someone as some problem with cobb and gtc downpipes cause my engine check light goes into yellow( its always on) and the worst is that i didnt feel that much different that i expected from..the spool up its quicker but,the throttle response more but nothin more than that.i already had miltek y pipe( witch i was vey happy with) and i decided to add this new more mod but without that resault i was looking for.(the gtc downpipes are without cats)
can someone suggest me something? is maybe just my wrong impression?
and what can i do with my engine check light?( i already tried to add more space from the sonda to the cat and reset the error code with the cobb but after 100 mhl it just came back)
thanks for any suggestion
Giulio


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Custom map required for downpipes, can remove the P0420 and P0430 catalyst inefficiency codes as well as tweak to make better use of the downpipes.

What tune is on it already?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> lol, I can see your 'for sale' advert now
> 
> 2009 GTR, brown, never mapped, tracked or modified; one careful lady owner:nervous:


Sssshhhhhh!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its still not difficult. With the reg number DVLA will furnish you with the new keeper details and you can write a letter to them or use the net to gain a mobile number etc etc. I think I`d try that method before shelling out £500


----------



## giulio (May 17, 2010)

hey! thanks for answer me and sorry for my terrible english!!
actually i had problems also with the obd,its very long to explane but after several tryng we had on the stage 2.
we had first the y pipe.after 7 months the gtc downpipes and after a week the cobb.
i didnt feel that difference with the cobb,its a little bit faster but nothin special.
maybe can be the "protection mode" dunnò..i also have problem during acceleration on bumping( its like that the engine simply switch off for 2 -3 sec and its not the vdc)..
im thinkin about replacing stock parts,goes to nissan and then start again all togheter.what do u think? 
thanks Giulio


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Ok so refund has been arranged..

In summary : NOTHING can be done for paired / married accessports except a) Sending it directly to COBB USA to unlock or b) Uninstalling it properly from the previous vehicle. Will cost esta USD900 to get it unlocked (quoted from COBB)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> Ok so refund has been arranged..
> 
> In summary : NOTHING can be done for paired / married accessports except a) Sending it directly to COBB USA to unlock or b) Uninstalling it properly from the previous vehicle. Will cost esta USD900 to get it unlocked (quoted from COBB)


Thats a mad price as you could nearly buy a new one for that.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

I think its a good as it stops people smashing in your windows just to take your accessport!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

You are running the wrong map for your car with downpipes, so it is impossible to judge it properly.



giulio said:


> hey! thanks for answer me and sorry for my terrible english!!
> actually i had problems also with the obd,its very long to explane but after several tryng we had on the stage 2.
> we had first the y pipe.after 7 months the gtc downpipes and after a week the cobb.
> i didnt feel that difference with the cobb,its a little bit faster but nothin special.
> ...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> Ok so refund has been arranged..
> 
> In summary : NOTHING can be done for paired / married accessports except a) Sending it directly to COBB USA to unlock or b) Uninstalling it properly from the previous vehicle. Will cost esta USD900 to get it unlocked (quoted from COBB)


$500


----------



## lediondini (Sep 21, 2015)

*same problem*

[/QUOTE] hello, i have the same problem, did you get any solution or we have to buy a new AP ?


----------

